# LDAP server aufsetzen



## gussu (21. April 2009)

hey.
Also ich muss für die Schule einen LDAP server aufsetzen.
Ich bin nicht gerade ein Linux freak aber es muss halt mit linux aufgesetzt werden.
Und natürlich mit einer kleinen beispiel anwendung vorgestellt werden,

gibt es iwie ein script was genau beschreibt was ich schritt für schritt  machen muss?
ich habe schon des öfteres Onkel google gefragt aber finde immer nur so grundsätzliches zum thema ldap

danke


----------



## Laudian (21. April 2009)

Welche Distribution findet sich bei euch als Grundlage?


----------



## gussu (21. April 2009)

Hey, aehm arbeite mit Debian 4.0


----------



## Dragosani (21. April 2009)

Hi gussu,

dies sieht für mich nach kurzem Überfliegen recht gut aus:

http://www.debian-administration.org/article/OpenLDAP_installation_on_Debian


----------

